# What to expect during induction?



## sunlight

Hey guys, I haven't been on this forum in for_ever_, but I decided to hop back on to get some advice. I tried asking a few other places this question and was only met with "you're going to have a c-section", "natural birth is better", "just expect to be in tons of pain and then be disappointed with a c-section", and that sort of thing. Someone even had the gall to call me a bad mother because I was "allowing" my doctor to induce me. :wacko:

Anyway, I'm being induced on September 6 due to chronic hypertension. I'll be 39 weeks exactly. My cervix has been progressing a bit in the past week... I had it checked August 23 and it was 0 cm dilated and 0% effaced. Then on the 28th it was 1 cm and 50%. And _then_ on the 30th, it was 2 cm and 75%.

I'm telling you this because I want to know: with my cervix softening and dilating, will that make induction a bit easier? I heard it's much easier to induce a cervix that's progressing, and that it reduces the risk of a c-section. I know c-section is going to be a possibility anyway, I'm just wondering.

Also, what can I expect out of the actual induction process, assuming it doesn't lead to a c-section?

Thanks in advance! Hopefully I can get some actual answers. :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello! I'm in the UK so expect the process is a little different here, but the fact that you are already 2cm is fantastic & will definately make induction easier. I was induced last weekend & it didn't end in a C Section, I didn't even have an epidural, so it really is different for everyone & although I was dreading it due to the horror stories, I'd say I had quite a positive experience. Xx


----------



## nov_mum

I have been induced twice and likely to be again. Plans are already being made. We induce with gels here first and then if labour doesn't progress - IV meds. I have never needed IV meds so I can't comment on that. The gels got me going with two rounds at 35 weeks and one round at 38 weeks. At 38 weeks I was 1cm before the gel, 3cm after and then they ruptured my membranes. Once membranes were ruptured it was all on in 10/15mins and overall my labours were short and sweet. 2.75 hrs and 1.5hrs from established labour to baby being in my arms. I didn't have pain relief except for tens and I never needed assistance like forceps etc. 

I know IV inductions have a higher rate of ending in c sections but I also want to tell you that with preeclampsia/high BP often the body is dead keen to expel the baby and the offending placenta asap so once the process starts, it's all on. My MW told me it is often the mark of borderline PE, once you start labour if you have a very short and sometimes intense labour - it is typical of PE/PIH. If you want to ripen your cervix as much as possible I would suggest lots of sex, staying active and nipple stimulation. If you have a yoga ball, sit on that. Anything that keeps baby's head in contact with your cervix and puts pressure on it. Good luck : )


----------



## bigbetty

Hi! I was induced at 12 days overdue and had a really good experience. I was already 1-2cm dialated and my cervix was soft so didn't need any gel.

I had my water's broken at 9pm and was hooked up to the drip at 10pm because nothing was happening. My mum tells me my contractions started around 1.30am and although the first couple were 20 mins apart, they all of a sudden went 2-2.5mins apart. I found them more than manageable and although I had a shot of pethedine early on I didn't think it really did anything so didn't bother with any more. 

I went from 5-10cm dialated in less than an hour - which surprised the midwife lol - and all of a sudden I was pushing. Even at that stage the thought of an epidural never entered my head because I didn't think the pain was unbareable.

Francesca arrived at 8.26am weighing 7lbs 9oz 

You want to know the funny thing? I slept pretty much the whole way through! I was planning on having an active labour, wandering around etc but got so tired I went for a lie down and just slept - bracing myself for contractions and drifting off again lol. I did get up for a bit but fell asleep on my feet so got back on the bed again. When I was pushing the contractions got a little further apart and DH tells me I was snoring! I remember dreaming too :rofl:

Good luck sweetie, I wish you all the best xx


----------



## sunlight

Thanks to everyone! It's nice hearing some positive experiences and advice!
@ nov_mum - I didn't know that about high BP. I'll keep that in mind. :)

Although I'm not supposed to be up off my feet much (I have edema as well), I have been walking a lot (I'm busy, what can I say!). Hopefully the swelling will be worth it and all that walking will continue to help ripen my cervix farther. :)

Anyway, thanks again, ladies! Means a lot to get some positivity on the subject!


----------



## GingerNut

I had a great induction as well, at 38 weeks. I had gel inserted around lunchtime and again at night, then was put on the drip at lunchtime the next day and she was born that night. 

A lot of the reason induction ends in interventions and sections is that people tend to go for an epidural because the pains are more intense and closer together; I had one (I had 3 drips in me and a trace on the bump, so I wasn't allowed to change position at all, which made it sorer), but they turned it off once I hit 10cm, then made me wait 2 hours to push. By the time they let me, I could feel what was going on and could push effectively, so I didn't need help.

It definitely helps if you're more favourable, so that's good. They say evening primrose oil (taken in capsule form or applied internally to your cervix) can help, so you could try that? Also raspberry leaf tea or capsules are supposed to make the pushing stage shorter, so that might be worth a try too. I used both, and will again this time!


----------



## sparklyjubbly

I've popped in to see the advice so thanks too ladies. I've just been informed that i'm being induced at 38 weeks due to GD (if lo turns from breech/transverse that is!). My consultant won't budge on this and tbh i'm pretty terrified. My first labour was nearly 9 years ago, completely natural, fast and furious. I didn't have time to stew on anything or know anything was coming. I'm worried with the stories i've heard that it'll be painful and traumatic being induced but you've all reassured me somewhat!

A few more questions if anyone could answer... What does it feel like if/when they break your waters? I've heard about gels/tablets being inserted behind the cervix - what does this feel like? I had my cervix checked and a swab taken a month ago at my hospital due to bleeding and it was really painful! Would like to know if it will be a similar feeling? Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## kanga

hi! I was induced at 39 weeks due to waters breaking but not going into labour. I also had chronic hypertension and PE signs. My birth story is in my journal if you fancy a read (go to the end of the journal)

I read loads about induction beforehand as I was booked for an induction anyway at 40 weeks. Stories are mixed. Some people are fine, some have a horrendous (sorry) time. Just remember its just a means to an end and just because someone had a bad experiences, doesnt mean you will. And you can always get an epidural! x


----------



## we can't wait

Hello. I was induced at 38 weeks because I had pre-eclampsia. I had a really good experience. When I went onto the L&D ward I was 1cm & 50% effaced. I was given the Cervidil (to ripen my cervix) at about 7pm. By 3am I was 3cm dilated and pronounced officially in labor, the cervidil was taken out. By 4am I was 7cm dilated. And at 6:34am I was holding my baby girl, after a natural vaginal birth. :cloud9: So, my labor only lasted for less than four hours. I didn't require pitocin or anything. My contractions were no more intense than the average... So I mean, you could have a c-section, but you won't definitely have one just because you are being induced. Try to stay positive! None of the horror stories I heard were true for me. :flow:


----------



## gills8752

I was induced about halfway through my labour, I'd got to 5cm naturally in 2 days then babys heartrate declinded a little and I was knackered so we agreed to induce. I was popped on the drip once I'd had a epidural (I wanted one it wasn't forced upon me) then after a few hours babies haeartrate wasnt picking up after contractions as I was so tired and had been in labour so long, I'd tried pushing for 10 mins but wasn't happening and baby needed out asap so bubs was delivered via emergency forceps.

All in all, it wasn't traumatic, it was handled very calmly and I was very happy with everything that happened. Yes it was an emergency but if you are calm and listen to the docs/midwives it can still be an emjoyable experience. I get annoyed when there is a majority out there saying induced and forcep births are traumatic, all aren't!!

My midwife even asked if I wanted to talk about my birth if I was affected by it and did I want to change hospitals when I went for my 12 week booking appoint with this pregnancy - and I was like why? I'm healthy, babies healthy, the staff were efficient and quick and I'm happy to go back to the same place for this baby!


----------



## windbloom

I was induced with my first pregnancy, and Id say it was definitely a positive experience :)

You can read it here: https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/193549-birth-story-hayden-william-induced-labour-pics.html

Thinking of you!!

:hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

So thankful for this thread!

I went on my due date with my first two girls, but this time around I have GD. Doc plans on giving me a sweep at my 38th week, and scheduling an induction for the 39th week, and all the scary induction stories were starting to get to me. Hearing the positives really takes the fear out :) My first two labors were fairly quick, although I did have the doc rupture my membranes during my second labor - I basically said I was not leaving the hospital without a baby in my arms. I was the picture of an unreasonable pregnant lady in labor :D

Does anyone know if they use the gels at all in the States? I might ask my doc if they can do that at my 38 week in addition to the sweep (had sweeps with both my girls too so not worried about that).


----------

